# Curious?



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2005)

Want a peanut?  Hehe, they're so friendly!


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 6, 2005)

haha, great picture, i like the pose/expression


----------



## Holly (Nov 6, 2005)

This looks great, but Id like to see this in color as well...  If you dont mind adding it here.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2005)

Holly said:
			
		

> This looks great, but Id like to see this in color as well... If you dont mind adding it here.


 
Hmm... I don't think I have this exact pic in color, I think I shot it in Sepia... I have the other ones from the same series, though. here's one:

2.


----------



## tyrotan (Nov 14, 2005)

LOL


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't understand your squirrels!
Ours are always gone up into the trees as fast as they can! You lucky you's there!

And hey, I put my camera to "sepia" the other day and took some photos and had to think of you while I did so - for you once went through a quite serious "sepia phase", didn't you?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2005)

Lol, I'm stiil in it!
There are some thing in life, once you've tried them...


----------



## Knopka (Nov 14, 2005)

I like both of these pictures, soooo cute & funny !


----------



## Chiller (Nov 15, 2005)

I love the second shot.


----------



## duncanp (Nov 15, 2005)

you have to be curious about this guy....


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

just love the tone in the first.....great shots.


----------

